# Hey all



## Catas1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Just introducing myself. I'm a newlywed. No children. Have been divorced previously, was tough, but now I've found my person the one I can manage to tolerate 23/6. Me and DH come from a south Asian background, but are not cultural at all. Very much British. I would be nice to get advice on here from people of all different backgrounds. As advice that is restricted to cultural norms can get confusing. Thank you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to TAM.

So what's up?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.

How can your fellow members help you?


----------



## Catas1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi, I've posted in General relationship discussion. I apologize... it's a long post, didn't know how to shorten it more while still giving an accurate idea of the situation.


----------

